

 12 hours left for MongoFR2011 early bird price - thibaut_barrere
http://www.10gen.com/conferences/mongofr2011

======
thibaut_barrere
There is a -10% coupon as well: "fr10".

Just got the information as I do a presentation there, thought I would pass it
along.

